
Video of criminally insane mass-murderer from Germany who killed 10 in Hanau - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0gInnSTIr4
======
DyslexicAtheist
this guy went on to shoot up a shisha bar in Hanau a few days later[1].

high time we have a discussion around the isolating effects of technology and
how the weakest in society are radicalizing themselves in their info-bubbles.

Also check the anti-gun video of Eminem song "Darkness" he makes a case for
anti-gun legislation (but if you look close) also shows how the shooter was a
deeply troubled product of isolation (duh).

We won't be able to root this out with stricter gun laws alone and need to
consider what to do against this (upload filters won't help us and more
security/police isn't going to save us either).

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/19/shooting-
germa...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/19/shooting-germany-
hanau-dead-several-people-shisha-near-frankfurt)

------
DyslexicAtheist
link is dead now (as expected).

~~~
sfj
This article has a copy: [https://www.open.online/2020/02/20/chi-e-tobias-il-
killer-te...](https://www.open.online/2020/02/20/chi-e-tobias-il-killer-
tedesco-che-ha-pubblicato-le-sue-tesi-razziste-su-internet-germania-hanau/)

